# custom 1967 Fiesta



## cowglide (Dec 11, 2021)

just finished 1967 custom violet Fiesta for my friend. hope you guys will like it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 11, 2021)

cowglide said:


> just finished 1967 custom violet Fiesta for my friend. hope you guys will like it.
> 
> View attachment 1525367
> 
> ...



Is that original paint? Really beautiful bike, nice work they will be psyched.


----------



## cowglide (Dec 11, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is that original paint? Really beautiful bike, nice work they will be psyched.



yes it’s original paint. chainguard from fair lady in same condition with custom logo.


----------



## stoney (Dec 11, 2021)

I really like it, super paint. Sweet little bike.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 12, 2021)

nice job looks good, is the a original seat or redone ?


----------



## cowglide (Dec 12, 2021)

stoney said:


> I really like it, super paint. Sweet little bike.



thank you!  i am working on another '67 Fiesta now.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2021)

Excellent.  👍


----------



## cowglide (Dec 12, 2021)

nick tures said:


> nice job looks good, is the a original seat or redone ?



thank you! it's recovered seat using with Koolestuff materials.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 12, 2021)

no problem !!


----------

